# Another twin finished...Hs 129B-2



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Just finished this one, its the 1/48 scale Hasegawa Hs 129B-2. This is a very nice kit and built this one O.O.B. except for the decals which I replaced the kits decals with the Hs 129 sheet from EagleCals. The decals from Hasegawa are not that good and really let down the rest of the kit.
I used Aeromaster enamel paints for the RLM 70 and 71 colors and Model Master enamels for the undersurfaces and the yellow tactical markings.

On to the pics...

























































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you John!

Another pic of this model...









Agentsmith


----------

